# Do you let your children see you nude?



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

I started thinking about this yesterday when a friend of mine FREAKED out







about her 5 year old son seeing her naked....I didn't tell her........... but ALL my kids see me naked almost every day.

I have 4 children, 3 boys 7, 5, & 3 and a daughter 8 months old.

I usually bath with my daughter and my 3 year old son. A few times a week my 5 yo son jumps in too. My 7 year old would to if there was room.







:

I don't purposly walk around naked but my daughter is breastfed so I usually don't have a shirt on when I sleep and kids come and go in my room in the mornings.

We don't have a bathroom door lock so my children barge in when I am on the toilet (which is starting to upset me) and when I am in the tub.

My sons all saw me give birth--they all handled it SO awesome...but I think I need to set some boundaries. (like learning about my privacy!) When my menstraul cycles return I can't have them barging in when I am changing my keeper!!

But is this something that I could work out over the next few weeks---or does this need my immediate attention?


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

There is nothing wrong with being naked.. It is the natural state of being.. If you are not cold there is no physical need to cover up.. I sleep pretty much in the nude every night.. I get up at 7 ish.. Ds1 (who is 5) has usually been in the room at least 1ce that morning..

I figurie he will stop coming in in the mornings when he is uncomfortable with it.. And he will tell me to put on some clothes if i am walking around naked and he is uncomfortable.. I actually have more problems with my DH telling i need to wear clothes around the kids..

I tell him the same thing.. There is nothing wrong or shameful in being naked.. My boobs are not your toys..

What is it with our puritanical society and nakednes.. I don't get it.. If everyone was open and comfortable within their own skin this wouldn't even be a problem..

Warm Squishy Feelings..

Dyan


----------



## dreadmama (Jan 8, 2004)

I think it is a totally personal decision. In the US, it seems that nudity is equated with sex, which is why some people freak out if anyone (sometimes even partners... )see them naked. However, when people feel comfortable with their body, it is just a natural part of life.

It sounds like what is making you uncomfortable is not the nudity, but the lack of privacy. You can start by deciding for yourself what your boundries are and figure out the times that you need to know that you won't be barged in on. Maybe you can hang a picture or sign (doesn't have to have words for the non readers) that means you need privacy and for no one to open the bathroom door when they see that sign.

Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes. My 4 y/o DD sees both my DH and I nude. It's just not a big deal to any of us. When she got old enough that I thought she would register my menstruation and I didn't feel like discussing it with her I explained to her that sometimes want privacy. That lots of people feel this way in the bathroom and that sometimes she would need to give me privacy. She now occasionally tells us, "May I have privacy, please?" Which we of course immediately grant her.

A little stranger to me is going to the local public pool when preschoolers are taking swimming classes. One of the women instructor/lifeguards told me that sometimes mothers (always of boys) complain to her boss about her breasts. Which are large but not freakishly so by any means... just a big boned, curvy woman. All the instructors have to wear a shirt over their swimsuits as a result of this little "issue". The kicker? I swim laps while my daughter takes her class and after we both go into teh locker room to change into dry clothes. Right alongside all the little boys in her class who are being changed by their moms.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

My kids see me naked every day. But they're really little. My daughter LOVES to see me naked. She will dance around and clap her hands and say "Yay, boobs! Hi one boob! Hi other boob! Hi fat roll! How ya doin'?"

I merely bask in the glorious outpouring of unconditional love.

Dylan normally squeals loudly (he's a major boobie guy though, so he lights up as soon as he sees them). Tom will often fart or belch and not really pay much attention.

When the kids are uncomfortable with seeing me nude, I assume they'll stop asking me to bathe with them or stop running into the bathroom without knocking, so...problem will be solved without too much effort on my part.









I don't think that just because you don't want your kids to see you nude that you are a prude or uncomfortable with your body. Everyone has a different privacy need. Just like some people are more open to sharing information about themselves, some people have less physical privacy boundaries than others.


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

Oooooooh thank goodness!

I've heard of CPS taking children away for extended breastfeeding







I kind of guessed they would for parental nudity too









Not that if they had a problem with it I would stop what I am doing :LOL :LOL but it would be such a pain to deal with them.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah, dd sees both dh and I nude. She's really into being naked herself, too - and she's very curious about bodies, so she is taking a healthy interest in dh's and my body.

We bathe with her, potty in front of her, walk around, etc....if I'm laying in bed naked with a blanket on, she whips it off and shreaks with delight, "Nake-nake MOMMY!!!!!" :LOL

I think it's healthy and natural. What's unnatural to me is hiding everything like it's shameful or bad.


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Tigerchild_
*My kids see me naked every day. But they're really little. My daughter LOVES to see me naked. She will dance around and clap her hands and say "Yay, boobs! Hi one boob! Hi other boob! Hi fat roll! How ya doin'?"

I merely bask in the glorious outpouring of unconditional love.

*















Kitty, that is AWESOME. Thanks for making me smile.









We are always naked around our son, but he's only 9 months. WE'll continue to be so, but as he gets older we'll teach him and model the need for privacy.

Of course, we live on an island where we're all a bunch of nekkid hippies anyhow..... well, sort of. Group nakedness seems more the norm than the exception around here. We'll see how that evolves once our kids are teenagers.... :LOL


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Our girls have seen me naked alll the time. I used to bathe with my two year old but since B came along I throw them in the tub together. She'll ask occasionally for me to get in tub with her though. I see no problem with it.

Brandi


----------



## Linda in OZ (Sep 14, 2003)

My boys still see me naked, it isn't unusual for them to jump in the bath with me, they like the bubbles.







DS8 is becomming more aware of things now so I don't stut around starkers as much anymore. Moreso because DH gets on my case about it.







Now he (dh) has a real issue with it and even hides his penis from me :LOL


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

My husband hides his penis from me too!!!









What the heck is up with that?!

How many times has he seen a baby pop out of my vagina!!??

4 times--Geez!:LOL


----------



## Ani & Cam's Mom (Aug 23, 2002)

My kids are 4 and 2 1/2 and we bathe together sometimes. My 2 1/2 year old likes to sit on the counter in the bathroom and watch while I pee lol

When I am having my period, sometimes the kids come in the bathroom. I just tell them that's Mommie's if they ask. They are still young enough that that works.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Billy sees me naked sometimes. He calls my breasts babies and my crotch a doggie.







: Dh does not allow ds to see him naked often and I doubt that he knows that ds sees me nude. He's just funny like that. I keep telling him that he is going to have to teach ds to pee standing up someday so he might as well get used to it.


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

My dd is 4 and she sees me naked all the time. I think that after a certain age (I dont know what.......maybe 7 or 8 or 9??) it might be good to start exersicing discretion with your children of the opposite sex. I dunno though.....I'm having my first boy in May.

My dd is just now asking about body parts and we are having a baby and so it's been a very healthy thing for us that she can see the changes in me and it's not some giant mystery.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

I have a 6yo, 2yo, and 2mo. The older two are boys and they see my husband and I naked probably on a daily basis. It doesn't make my 6yo uncomfortable at all. If it did, he wouldn't walk into the bathroom while I'm getting in/out of the shower. I'm nursing, so my breasts are on display all day long.

I read this somewhere else and I totally agree-- Seeing my impefect, real body is not going to be what harms my children. All of those perfect, airbrushed images of model's bodies in the mall, on television, and eventually in the skin mags is what is harmful to children.


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Linda in OZ_
*(dh) has a real issue with it and even hides his penis from me :LOL*
lol, thats my dh's first instinct when i open the bathroom door.. he covers is penis!!!!:LOL , then again, we live with my parents at the moment, so i can understand that.. and he nevers knows if its gonna be ds wipping the door open to do pee pees....:LOL

that said, until we moved in with my parents we walked around naked all the time, particularly in the summer.... or in summer, i wear skimpy tanks and shorts to bed cause its so hot.... and you know what?? it does turn my dh on and it is about sex, but who cares, its not to ds, right? Ds doesnt know that and i like being reminded that dh finds me sexy. (btw, im not saying nakedness has to be about sex, its really not for me, but it is to dh... but he loves it







, he doesnt think its not okay because we have a son or kids or anything.... oh and ds is 2 1/2)

I, too, think i will limit it a bit more when the kids are older..... its not really about gender but more about teaching privacy and allowing the children to decide what they are comfortable with.


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mothra_
*I read this somewhere else and I totally agree-- Seeing my impefect, real body is not going to be what harms my children. All of those perfect, airbrushed images of model's bodies in the mall, on television, and eventually in the skin mags is what is harmful to children.*

i agree too!!


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by trishshack_
*I keep telling him that he is going to have to teach ds to pee standing up someday so he might as well get used to it.*
that is why my ds pees standing up







, from watching daddy!!


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

My kids all see me naked regularly. My dh chose to start requiring privacy in the bathroom when dd was about 2 and said "daddy, look at your big huge penis!".

I want my kids to know that naked bodies are beautiful and not shameful, but also want them to know that different people have different needs for privacy (like naked mommy vs. I need privacy daddy).

The issue gets sticky for me in when to allow the kids to be naked, or moreso, where to allow the kids to be naked. Last summer the kids were in the kiddie pool in the yard a lot. It was easiest to have ds (who was around 18-20 months at the time) swim naked or just in a diaper. DD was 3 and her body is not at all baby anymore, and I did not feel comfortable allowing her to be naked in the yard because our neighbor could see her, and while he seems like a nice guy, you just never know, YK? It's sad but true. Although I am sure some are even turned on by babies







I just get worries about strangers seeing my kids naked. So, I don't allow them to run around the house naked unless the front window curtains are closed, and I just tell them that they need to have some "privacy". I am not ready to explain pedophiles to them.

OK, I am going off topic, so I'll get back to the issue at hand- I think the kids will tell you when they want you to cover up, and you need to be clear about when you need privacy


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

:LOL When Eli is naked, Mike says "He's wearing the family uniform again." One of the first things my dh does when he gets home is remove his pants. If I'm out all day, it's one of the first things I do too. :LOL Of course, Eli is a baby at this point. It's really not a big deal to us, though, and he sees both of us (and himself) naked on a daily basis. I'm with the other posters; eventually, he'll feel uncomfortable about it (or not) and we'll all get dressed and move on.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

I still bathe with my ds. He just turned 3. I get dressed in front of him all the time. He is even in the bathroom with me when I change my Diva Cup. He already knows all about the mestrual cycle, he just doesn't understand why he doesn't have one.









I'll contiune it this way until he wants to change it.

My mom still changes clothes in front of me and I have had to help her take a shower when she hurt her back.

As along as both people are comfortable, I don't see a problem.


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

I do all the time. The only one who is ever uncomfortable is me, sometimes wondering, is this ok?

I remember seeing my mom in the nude when I was about 17 after not having seen her or another woman over my age nude.

IT was shocking!

I think it is because I watched TV and every female body on there over the age of 25 is fully clothed. And every body that has skin showing is touched up to look "perfect"

That perfect ideal is too hard to compete with when you're a teen and too hard when you get older to understand if you don't get used to reality.

Reality has pimples, and wrinkles, and scars, and jello bellies, and cottage cheese thighs.

and for us older post nursing moms it means swinging boobies!

It's totally healthy and a good dose of reality. Everyone is born naked and I think I look best naked!


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

I am SO glad that I am not the only one prancing around naked in front of my kids :LOL :LOL


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

let's just say if i am getting dressed, ds asks, "where are we going, mama?" :LOL

the question is, do they ever see me with clothing?

i have a sneaky feeling bfing/cosleeping moms are a tad more in tune with this- kind of hard to be prudish with two toddlers ripping open your shirt (or crawling under my dress to play hide and seek, if i am happening to wear one.)

when and if they get uncomfortable around nudity decisions can be made, but as my dd weaned at a pretty advanced age and her brothers show no intention of giving up their 'dew' any day soon, it may be awhile before it comes up.

suse


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Yes, our children have and do see us nude. My father hasa problem with this also, he says we're raising them to be nudists. Especially my 2 yr old who is very hard to keep panties on thanks to my wearing a tshirt and nothing else and often times I'll put her in the same.
They know their body parts, they know thier differant, I don't see the problem. But they are still young, who knows what will change in upcoming years.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Quote:

Do you let your children see you nude?
Yup, sure do. They loved being naked just as we do.

Our kids also ask where we are going if I should happen to put more clothes on then usual :LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by suseyblue_
*i have a sneaky feeling bfing/cosleeping moms are a tad more in tune with this- kind of hard to be prudish with two toddlers ripping open your shirt (or crawling under my dress to play hide and seek, if i am happening to wear one.)*
It's funny, I wear shirts more often than I used to because I'm nursing and if I went National Geographic around him, he would _never let go_ of his nursies. I'd be stuck and in a lot of pain. He also is a twiddler; that is, he will play with the other nipple while he's nursing.







In recent months, this has been unbearable.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by eilonwy_
*It's funny, I wear shirts more often than I used to because I'm nursing and if I went National Geographic around him, he would unbearable.*
_
_
_
:LOL it's not like that. It's not that you just walk around topless all day(okay, mnaybe the first 2 weeks of nursing) but do you go in the bathroom and dress or close your door type thing.Do you cver up if they see your parts type thing. We don't just walk around stark naked but if the occasion of nudity arrises we don't hide from it either._


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

In my 20s when I was a single mom to my ds........he would see me nude, but usually not on purpose. I think I let him bathe with me until he was 3 or so.
I always taught him the correct words for his body parts......not pee pee, but penis.....etc and he knew the names for my parts too.

Well, when he was in 1st grade, the kids were passing around a picture of a girl.....and ds added in the boobs and hair at the genital area....and I think when he was asked, recited the correct names for the parts he drew in. I was called at my work to come pick up my ds as he was being suspended for passing around pornography at school. I had to take my ds to a psychologist bc the teacher told the principal that she suspected my ds had been sexually molested or abused bc he knew the names of the body parts. So the psych (who believed my side of the story by the way when I told her WHY he knew the correct names) tested him with these anatomically correct dolls....... anyway, totally disproved their theory thank god! I was sooo scared.... thinking they could take my ds away from me!

It made me VERY self conscious about him seeing me naked after that.....and though I didnt HIDE myself, I started locking the door after that.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I have no problem with my own kids seeing my naked, but I don't allow the foster kids to, 'cos that's just setting myself up for trouble.


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

Quote:

Well, when he was in 1st grade, the kids were passing around a picture of a girl.....and ds added in the boobs and hair at the genital area....and I think when he was asked, recited the correct names for the parts he drew in. I was called at my work to come pick up my ds as he was being suspended for passing around pornography at school. I had to take my ds to a psychologist bc the teacher told the principal that she suspected my ds had been sexually molested or abused bc he knew the names of the body parts. So the psych (who believed my side of the story by the way when I told her WHY he knew the correct names) tested him with these anatomically correct dolls....... anyway, totally disproved their theory thank god! I was sooo scared.... thinking they could take my ds away from me!










That is the main reason I posted here! I could just imagine CPS or the schools coming after me becaues we are "fine" with nudity and are very open about talking about it. I think they would freak because of their ages.

My oldest son drew a pic of me giving birth--parts and all--I hung it on my fridge









Although...I still dream of privacy while on the toilet.:LOL


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Yes, DS sees me naked on a daily basis. He is only 2. I think I've read that at a certain point (perhaps around 3ish or 4?) that kids need to start learning about modesty and privacy. My guy is too little for that notion.


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

What is this the meaning of this word you call modesty?:LOL :LOL


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Rains mom that's a shocker! How scary to have something like that happen!

And to answer the OP, yes, all the time. I like to sleep nekkid, so it's usually first thing in the AM when I streak thru the house. Mostly we don't even think about it. DD has just started to ask for privacy at 5 1/2. Which we give her straight away.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

my girls see me naked. we lived with my sister and nephew for awhile, so they saw samual naked too. this brought up some questions! My oldest knows penis and yoni and is really into naming people we know and saying who has what parts. she is really observant and likes to compare the differences in our bodies like hair placement.
To this day my mom doesn't like for me to see her naked. i can't really imagine making the decision to stop being naked in front of the girls, but maybe that is b/c they are girls. however, if they object then i will respect that.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Happymom- I don't know, actually. Just yesterday I was wiping my behind and DS was sticking his head very close to my butt, saying, "Mommy wiping! Mommy wiping!".


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

:LOL :LOL That's to funny! My dream is to wipe in peace


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

yup.. my kids see me nude..

well.. er.. DS is legally blind..

DD will be 3 next month & still takes baths with me.. sleeps with me & I only wear panties to bed

DH dosent like her seeing his penis though..







:


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

I would probably be nude around the house most of the time if my brother in law didn't live with us. DH sleeps nude, DD in diaper only, and I usually in T-shirt only (catches drips I don't like feeling breastmilk run down my side) or w/ boxers if I have to go downstairs in the middle of the night (for the rare poopy diaper to be tossed in the bin). But I'll sleep nude again if I ever stop leaking...


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

Yep, our girls see both of us all the time.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:

DH dosent like her seeing his penis though..

Yea, my dh says its 20 questions every time dd sees his.........and I think he gets a little embarassed


----------



## Moon (Nov 25, 2001)

My kids see me naked all the time.

My kids have seen their Dad naked often.

When we moved in with DP, I didn't worry too much about it, I figured it would resolve, and this is how it appears to have panned out....in our bedroom, DP being nekkid is fair play. We sleep nekkid, and if the kids come in to talk to us in the morning, which happens often, and DP gets up to go use the loo, then he swings out of bed and walks to the loo. No fuss, no muss, no covering up with hands or anything like that. BUT...when he comes out of the loo, he's generally put his sweat pants on.

The girls share a room, and in the night if the baby cries (which big girl sleeps through) he will walk in there nekkid to snatch the baby and bring her back to bed with us....but...if big girl is awake, he puts his underpants on.

It seems that what he's doing, to me, is avoiding the full frontal with my big girl, without making a big stinking fuss about it.

Me, on the other hand, I'm fair game...I could be peeing, puking, changing tampax..nothing is sacred.









My big girl, the only one with any real modesty, gives me an outraged "MoooM!" if I accidentally intrude on her privacy. DP is very careful not to.

My feeling is, let her see...it's how we're made, it's not shameful...I think DP is being smart to make it a non issue, and be respectful of her feelings.

Now if I could just get them all to knock when I shut the loo door.







:


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bearsmama_
*Yes, DS sees me naked on a daily basis. He is only 2. I think I've read that at a certain point (perhaps around 3ish or 4?) that kids need to start learning about modesty and privacy. My guy is too little for that notion.*
Even though we're pretty free with the nudity around here, ds is still learning about privacy. When friends and family visit, he can't just follow them in the bathroom. We tell him they want to be alone and they need privacy.
And modesty, he knows we wear clothes in public.


----------



## Ms. Frizzle (Jan 9, 2004)

yup, mine are 14 months and 5.5 years and they see us nude all the time. Nothing wrong with it


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

We have a big bay window in our living room at the front of the house. The kids use the window sill as a stage. Dd2 (almost 4) has been known to be there buck naked!

If I ask her to put underwear on, she wants to know what company is coming.







:


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

I just had to add my .02---- The other day at the Y my son said we could go where the curtain is in the locker room and I said out loud" i dont care who sees my body, do you?"
Also, Why is it that men are so funny about nudity (men in general)????? does it have to do with the fact that as moms we are so much more in-touch with our own human-ness and thus our bodies too??
----They Hide their Penises?







i wonder if i walk in on my hubby he will







gotta find this out?!

oh yeah, the other day i was in the grocery store and i noticed they were covering all the "SELF" Magazines that had a pregnant Model lying on her side with a two piece on. GEEZLOUISE!!! so mixed up







: I took a few of the metal cover off:LOL :LOL
Laura


----------



## Corvus (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lauraess_
*I just had to add my .02---- The other day at the Y my son said we could go where the curtain is in the locker room and I said out loud" i dont care who sees my body, do you?"*
Laura, this statement really bothers me. Nudity at home is one thing, perfectly acceptable in my book. My daughter is 16 months old, and we are naked around her. We don't prance around naked or anything, but we get dressed in front of her, she follows us into the bathroom, etc. That will stop when any one of us starts to be uncomfortable.

So the home is one thing. But I don't think you should teach your son that nudity in public is acceptable. Yea yea, it's a locker room not the mall, but it is public in the sense that there are other people in there. I don't think it's appropriate to teach that nudity is ok in public. You have to respect other people; THEY may not want to see you or your son completely naked. (I'm not talking about the flash of a breast for nursing here; we're talking about changing your clothes in front of strangers.) And your son may not want other people to see him naked... that's probably why he mentioned the curtain... sounds to me like he wanted privacy. Just my .02.


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

Corvus....but what about high school were every body changes in front of every body in the locker rooms?

That's nudity in public.

I let my younger children go naked at the lakes/beach all the time. (with me supervising of course).

I think it's great that Laura is showing that she is NOT ashamed of her body.

And I doubt that her son is going to streak naked through the streets because of it.:LOL


----------



## homebirthx2 (Jan 3, 2004)

My kids have seen me naked before, since I have two homebirths with them in the same room and I nurse around them. I shower and don't think of it as a big deal and neither does my hubby. Bodies are nothing to hide around your family. Now I wouldn't do it around any other people around, now that is where bodies are private.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by happymomwith4_
*Corvus....but what about high school were every body changes in front of every body in the locker rooms?
That's nudity in public.
*
And what about those kids who always went into a stall to change? Some people feel more need for privacy than others. If my son said "Hey, we can change behind the curtain" I'd be happy to respect his wishes. Kids become aware of the differences between their bodies and others at different times, and each child feels differently about it. My brother started locking the bathroom door when he was 4 years old. I didn't want to bathe with my siblings anymore when I was 4 or 5. These days, I'm not remotely ashamed or worried about who sees what in a locker room, but for many years I'd have been the first one behind the curtain. We've all got our own comfort levels, and I think it's important to respect your child's comfort level, wherever it happens to be.


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

Well, yes of course if my children wanted to change in private I would respect their wishes immediatly. I believe it should be that way for all children.

BUT, if I was changing in a locker room, and I didn't feel the need to cover up I wouldn't. If my kids asked me to change some where else I would just tell them exaclty what Laura said. But again, they are more than welcome to go behind the curtain.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes, Noah sees me naked. Every day, actually.

He usually lies on the bathroom floor (playing Gameboy







) while I shower.

I have NO problem with this. He also watches me use the toilet.

I mean, we are alone all day and he doesn`t ant to be alone in another room while I go to the bathroom, so what is a mama supposed to do?

He also sees his daddy naked.

To us it`s totally natural.

I find it`s a great conversation starter:

He sees that his penis is different from my vagina, and asks why. Gives us the opportunity to talk about the difference between boys and girls.

He sees that his and daddys penis is alike, but at the same time different. So we talk about that.

He sees that sometimes mama uses "diapers" too. Witch leads to a conversation about what happens to girls when they grow up.

He sees that mama has a big body. And we talk about how people come in all different colours and shapes.

I will cover up when it makes one of us uncomfortable.


----------



## Violeta (Aug 23, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Tigerchild_
*My kids see me naked every day. But they're really little. My daughter LOVES to see me naked. She will dance around and clap her hands and say "Yay, boobs! Hi one boob! Hi other boob! Hi fat roll! How ya doin'?"*
I think this is the funniest thing I have heard in a long time...ROFLMAO!


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Well, this is a new one to me regarding nudity.....

After all this time when we just haven't even thought about nudity at our house (or at the nudie beach, or change room, or wherever) my darling DD has decided that I need to go into the cubicle at the pool to change! Not her or her brother, mind you, just me! Hhhmmph!! And after all these years of me going topless at the beach I never thought my own DD would ask *me* to cover up!

So what did I do? Bowed to her wishes & hid in the cubicle to change...... hoping this too, shall pass......







:


----------



## Corvus (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rainsmom_
*I had to take my ds to a psychologist bc the teacher told the principal that she suspected my ds had been sexually molested or abused bc he knew the names of the body parts*
I hope you told the teacher and psychologist to read "Protecting the Gift" by Gavin de Becker. He says that children who know the real words for their body parts are LESS likely to become victims of sexual abuse.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rainsmom_
*I was called at my work to come pick up my ds as he was being suspended for passing around pornography at school. I had to take my ds to a psychologist bc the teacher told the principal that she suspected my ds had been sexually molested or abused bc he knew the names of the body parts. So the psych (who believed my side of the story by the way when I told her WHY he knew the correct names) tested him with these anatomically correct dolls....... anyway, totally disproved their theory thank god! I was sooo scared.... thinking they could take my ds away from me!*
OMG I would have told the school to....... never mind, that's not allowed on this forum. :LOL I can't believe that did that to you. What MORONS!







s


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

I know! When the psych told me their allegations.....I was sooo upset. Mind you, I was 25 or 26 at the time......single mom.

Thankfully the pscyh was totally on my side . When I went back to my ds's school to give them the report from the pscyh.....they told me they wanted to do further tests and I told them NO, that my ds had been tested enough. It was a long long year with that teacher.......and some parents who were also volunteer teacher aids told me that she had it OUT for him. That whenever anything went wrong he was blamed. He was no angel.....but when I tried to complain to the principal....she wouldnt even hear me. It was really distressing.

I moved away the next year and out of that school district....but it always bothered me. I know I would have handled the whole thing differently now.

Oh........dh and I do walk around nude in front of our 3 yr old dd......she loves being nude......and I will teach her the appropriate words for her body parts too!


----------



## Leatherette (Mar 4, 2003)

My kids don't see me nude a lot - I am not a walk around nude kind of gal. But I don't care if they do. DH doesn't care either.

I am sure that a time will come when my son will actively try to avoid seeing me nude. That's okay, too. Whatever he is comfortable with. For now, I think he still has fond memories of my "breasteses".

L.


----------



## magemom (Mar 5, 2002)

WIth 2 sets of kids, we have 2 sets of 'rules', but basically if the kid os ok, we are ok. 12 yo ds walks around in just his boxers and a shirt. I would prefer real sorts or pin teh fly! But that is for the downstairs. Upstairs, if you walk into my room and I am nekkid you see what you see. I am not sure when my olders started covering up- about 5 or so I think. I know my daughter sooner than my first son. With the 2 and 4 year old they bathe with me. All of them have seen me nurse and I WILL NOT cover up in my own home while nursing.
It really is about comfort. Dh is more bothered by the fat rolls than the penis sticking out, lol. I take cues from the kids. I will never forget the look on 4 yo ds's face when he noticed I DID NOT have a penis! LOL He had such an expression when he told DH that I did not have a penis like them!


----------



## butternut (Jan 3, 2004)

Rainsmom--your story was one of the most unbelievable ones I have ever heard! And I do not mean I don't believe YOU--I cannot believe that just because your son knew the correct anatomy and names you should be questioned so. You should be praised instead! I remember years ago reading an article in Parents Magazine (please do not ask why I was reading it... ha!) and there was debate about whether or not children should know correct names for body parts. Several interviewed parents thought is was morally wrong or would encourage sexual promiscuity--I mean, what in the world??!!
Ok, I digress. Back to the question.
Yes. My boys see me and dh naked. No, I am not the type to walk around the house naked, but they often see me shower, bathe, dress, whatever. If I want privacy, I tell them and the same applies for them. It doesn't happen very often, mostly when someone is pooping in our house! Okay, I admit it! We are private poopers! They also see me change menstrual pads and know all about that. I figure they will stop when they want to--it is not like I am inviting them in, I am just not shutting them out.
I live in Europe and nudity is just not even close to the same issue it is back in the States. My boys swim naked at the lake (not in pools)--most kids do until about 6 or 7. My boys see other nude adults often when we swim and change in the locker rooms. We all sit naked in saunas together, with other people we do not know. I like the fact that the human body is so normal to them--not dirty or secret or just perfect like the ads. My 6yo son's class had swimming once a week for 7 weeks--all the children in his class changed clothes in the same room with their teachers--who also were changing clothes. They all sat in the sauna together, naked. No one thought twice about it. I did the same when I worked as a preschool teacher. Funny, but I only felt modest around the other American teacher! My first day of work in my new job, we had a retreat day with an aerobics session followed by a nude sauna--albeit women and men separately. It just is not a big deal here.


----------



## lovebugmama (May 23, 2003)

My mom was practically always naked in our house, so that is what's normal for me. Her nudity was very unsexual b/c my father passed away when I was 2 and there has never been another man in her life. She just hates to wear clothes (my mom is kind of big too).

To this day if I go over and my Mom is in the tub, she will ask me to come in and scrub her back for her. This is just normal for our family, my dh's friend was over there one day and thought it was gross.









I think I will continue to be naked around ds unless I start feeling weird or he asks me not to. DH is always in his undies and sometimes naked too. I do like some privacy though - especially on the toilet. It's OK to be nudies, but have boundaries too.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Butternut: sometimes I wonder if they would have treated me like that if I was married and had a partner?

To have the psych ask me if I walked around nude in front of him......to have to think to myself "ohhh, was that wrong?" It really was shaking. But then to have her tell me my instincts, my parenting, my decisions were right and I shouldnt feel like I did something wrong.......that was worth going thru what I did, almost.

And I dont think it was JUST that he knew the proper names, but that he DREW them. (he is an artist today by the way)







: The fact that he knew the names is what they used to justify their claims that he be checked for sexual abuse.


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

yes.

Bathroom..yes.

Understand the wanting to wipe without comment:LOL

I am a single mama so Ds has never seen his dad naked, but he was the one that got him to pee standing up!!

He is 4 now and has modesty! "I don't want anyone to see my tushie-butt!"


----------

